# Super Soft Treats for TOOTHLESS Puppy Mill Rescue?



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi guys - 
I just adopted my first little girl ever - Miss Azalea Pearl - from a rescue organization here in the South. Her teeth were so infected from being in the puppy mill her whole life with no medical care that they all had to be pulled. I'm hoping someone out there knows of some SUPER SOFT treats I can give her! I gave her a piece of cooked pasta the other day and she didn't even chew it! Oh - by the way - her mouth is completely healed. If there is no store bought super softness does anyone have a recipe that I could make? Ideally I'd like the treat to be as soft as wet dog food (which I feed her so it's not a treat...)


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Hmmm. maybe tiny bits of mashed hot dog? If you want to avoid nitrates, etc go for a kosher brand of all-beef franks?


----------



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a great idea! By the way - I forgot to mention she's a Maltese and that noodle I mentioned wasn't swallowed whole but spit out. Back to the mashed hot dog - I did think about buying a food process or spice/coffee grinder for quick treat making...


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

How about these dog treat recipes 

Soft Banana Strips (not my recipe)

* 1 egg
* 1c fast-cook oats
* 1/2 banana
* 1/3c milk
* 1/2c all-purpose flour
* 1/8c rice 


Squash bananas, and beat the egg. then spread evenly on a plate. 
Next, heat in microwave for 3 and 1/2 minutes. when done, let them cool. 
Then cut and serve.


Baked Pink Salmon Patties Treat (this is mine)

* 2 (14.75) can salmon
* 2 eggs
* 1 cup of self-rising flour

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

(Drian some of the liquid off of the pink salmon)
In a medium bowl add salmon, eggs and flour mix all together and form into patties. Put on oiled cookie sheet and bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until brown.


Frosty Paws Dog Ice Cream Recipe (not my recipe)

* 32 oz. plain yogurt 
* 1 mashed banana 
* 2 T p'nut butter 
* 2 T honey 

Blend all together and freeze in either 3 ounce paper cups or ice cube trays. Microwave just a few seconds before serving.

This can also be made with any type of jar of baby food meat instead of the fruit and peanut butter.


----------



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to try all three! But since they're baked how soft are they? Thanks!


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

I didn't even think about jarred baby food. Lots of companies now make "organic" and preservative-free jarred baby food. It might be perfect.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

How wonderful of you to bring this girl into your home and give her a new life. 

My guys love sweet potatoes. I either boil and mash or microwave and scoop out. Not necessarily a good treat, but maybe to add to her food?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

For pilling, I make tiny meatballs of canned food. It could be given as a treat that way, too.


----------



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you both! I may combine your two suggestions and make sweet potato balls!


----------



## Valkman (Jun 11, 2007)

Good luck! What a great person to take care of this puppy!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

How about some cheese?


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Also- don't know if it's been mentioned but do you soak her kibble in luke-warm water, so that it isn't as hard?

Good job for taking in this dog, btw.


----------



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

She doesn't get kibble - I mix two kinds of canned Innova for her. Also - thank you all for saying I'm a good person for taking her in - but I'm not anything special. I just hope that we as a society can get to a place where there isn't a need to take in puppy mill survivors because there will be no puppy mills!! Rescue first!!

Oh - and thanks for the cheese idea - but will it not effect her the way it does humans?? i.e. Blockage??


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think so but I am not 100% sure (you can call the vet and just ask them on the phone)--but if you are concerned, go to low fat or part skim cheese (string cheese, mozzerella).


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

how about hard boiled eggs?


----------



## andrewowens (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Lesaaa69 (Feb 3, 2013)

I just yesterday rescued a little male teacup poodle that was used in a puppy mill. And he to has no teeth. I have to say I like the cheese idea. I have for years given my dogs their pills in cheese, and didint even think about using it as a snack for this little guy. And I have never had a problem with them being constipated. I have loved all these ideas its a big help. He just lost the reaminder of his teeth the 24th of Jan.
I think the cheese in moderation will be ok. I am going to make him some rice and chicken tonight. After I boile the chicken I will use that water to cook the rice. But would also love to see more ideas. Good luck to you and your little girl!!


----------

